# Farm Homestead show in Colchester, CT July17-18, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

July 17th, and 18th
Qvea / Zagray Farm Homestead Show (11th Annual Tractor and Machinery)
Zagray Farm in Colchester,CT. (right side of Rt 85, 2 miles north
of the town green.)
Call Mark 860-887-1094 or Alan 860-442-5182


Sorry there was no link


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a great show. I went to it last year.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Leolav! I'm plucking these off the web blind, and it sure is good to hear from someone that has been to a show and can offer a :thumbsup: or a :skullmad:


----------

